

Press Release Tips For Startups - Pulp Facts - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/pulp-facts/
List of tips that help startups generate revenue from their press releases.<p>Good, pragmatic examples.
======
maulee
Nice analogy to Pulp Fiction writers.

Another way to get attention is to include names of prominent companies in the
hopes that it will trigger 'news alerts'.

Obviously, this needs to be done in a manner that makes sense within the
context of your release.

------
Alexian
This is great for coming up with ideas of how to intrigue the press about your
startup. Anyone got other ideas for getting more attention?

